# photo2vcd - gibts Alternativen?



## Kenny (24. Dezember 2003)

Hallo!

hab mir gestern testweise mal Photo2VCD gesaugt und ausprobiert,
ich möchte eine slideshow mit Bildern mit der dazugehörigen Menüsteuerung für verschiedenen Bilderalben mit Hintergrundmusik erstellen, 
das Proggie erfüllt genau diesen Zweck!

Herstellerbeschreibung - http://www.photo2vcd.com



> >>>Transfer your digital photo files into a DVD/SVCD/VCD compatible MPEG file with background music and transition effect.
> 
> Photo2VCD Standard is a powerful but easy to use utility that allows you to archive your favorite digital photos into DVD/SVCD/VCD compatible MPEG files with background music and hundreds of transition effects. These files can be viewed on your computer or burned to a CD-R or DVD-R for viewing on your DVD/SVCD/VCD player. Photo2VCD Standard is a must have tool for you to share your favorite digital photos with your friends and family especially when they have no computer.



Kennt jemand zu diesem Programm noch Alternativen?
39.95 $ is mir ein wenig zu teuer, dafür das ich es nicht oft nutze!


----------



## Erpel (24. Dezember 2003)

Ist zwar deutlich komplizierter, aber das sollte man auch mit jedem Videoschnittprogramm hinbekommen. ich glaub sogar mit Virtualdub.


----------

